# Tibial Plateau fracture



## scooter1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Doctor did internal fixation of a left tibial plateau fracture.

After reading the report, I am thinking this was not an open procedure.  He does state
he made a  "stab incision" . And then " the small stab wound was closed in subcutaneous fashion" .
My question is  . . . . would a small stab incision be indicative of an open procedure? I
don't think so, but would like another opinion. 
I am looking at CPT 27532.    Can I get some advice and opinions, please  ?


----------

